# Train Carrying Ethanol Cars Derails, Catches Fire In South Fort Worth



## Rover (Apr 24, 2019)

Train Carrying Ethanol Cars Derails, Catches Fire In South Fort Worth CBSDFW



WFAA


KXXV Central Texas News Now



Fort Worth Fire Department
@FortWorthFire
Fort Worth Fire responded to train derailment with HazMat leak. Several cars where on fire when crews arrived. The train cars were filled with Ethanol- a highly flammable liquid. No injuries and crews are working to keep the incident contained.
train derailment fire
Train derailment with fire on 4/24/19 at Berry and Yuma Streets.
youtube.com

https://twitter.com/FortWorthFire/status/1121018077326475269?s=20


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Apr 24, 2019)

Don’t you just hate it when your departments Command Control Communication (C3) truck catches fire.

When your the fire department and one of your truck burns up who do you call to put it out?

Wait this Texas, darn these folks, they seem to lose a lot of equipment to fires... Insurance scam?


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 24, 2019)

As a former Organic Chemistry student during my undergraduate career, I was one of two firemen in our college's Organic Chemistry laboratory. We had two such fires of this type during my lab sessions. Believe me: such a situation is not funny! As a 20 year old at the time, it was the most scary experience of my life at that time.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ooops Precision Railroading strikes..... AGAIN!


----------

